# dwarf tarantulas??



## wilson1983 (Mar 1, 2011)

can anyone give me or point me in the right direction to find a list of dwarf tarantulas??

thanks 

james:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

Try the search this forum button.


----------



## wilson1983 (Mar 1, 2011)

Shandy said:


> Try the search this forum button.


 
hahaha


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Actually the search button is an underused and very effective way of finding the information. For someone to answer your questions they'd probably use the search button and put the results in here for you. Or, you could try yourself.

For starters you could look at Cyriocosmus


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Peru Dwarf Black & White (Cyriocosmus ritae) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

Cyriocosmus ritae, gorgeous small species but quite expensive, probably because they're a new species in the hobby, relatively speaking


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

i used the search button thats what it is there for and in seconds found the more or less exact same thread! Amazing really.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Lets put the tennis insults to one side folks or the thread gets locked and the infraction points start flowing


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/776378-dwarf-tarantulas.html


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

c ritae ... aka STORMTROOPERS! 

seen some bertae on sale recently too... but wait hasn't teeny had a sack recently?! or is that nonesense? :whistling2:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

wilson1983 said:


> can anyone give me or point me in the right direction to find a list of dwarf tarantulas??
> 
> thanks
> 
> james:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


work ya way through this list and you'll have most of what you would ever want in a collection Wilson including your dwarfs hehehe

Gallery of tarantulas | Tarantula breeding


----------



## wilson1983 (Mar 1, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> work ya way through this list and you'll have most of what you would ever want in a collection Wilson including your dwarfs hehehe
> 
> Gallery of tarantulas | Tarantula breeding


 
nic one mate this is exactly what i'm looking for!!


----------



## Nemesis027 (Jan 11, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> work ya way through this list and you'll have most of what you would ever want in a collection Wilson including your dwarfs hehehe
> 
> Gallery of tarantulas | Tarantula breeding


well that's more than going to help with my BTS list lol


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

gambitgareth said:


> seen some bertae on sale recently too... but wait hasn't teeny had a sack recently?! or is that nonesense? :whistling2:


I thought that was Yamias..................but hey ho, they are really small!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

wilson1983 said:


> nic one mate this is exactly what i'm looking for!!





Nemesis027 said:


> well that's more than going to help with my BTS list lol


 
hahaha yeah you thank me now, I did the same when I was given the same link lol 

there should be a discalmer on that site

I take no responsibility for the ammount of money you spend from this point onwards!!!

Sadly I suffer from the Golam effect, MY PRECIOUS.....


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> hahaha yeah you thank me now, I did the same when I was given the same link lol
> 
> there should be a discalmer on that site
> 
> ...


It sounds like you subscribe to the same premise as me.

The only T I wouldn't buy is a dead T.............................oh and M lambertoni!


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> hahaha yeah you thank me now, I did the same when I was given the same link lol
> 
> there should be a discalmer on that site


How many times do I have to apologize for showing it you ? :lol2:


----------



## Spiderstock (May 29, 2011)

When is a T classed as a dwarf anyway? I've seen many of the so called giants, reach sizes not much bigger than 3 inch.


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Spiderstock said:


> When is a T classed as a dwarf anyway? I've seen many of the so called giants, reach sizes not much bigger than 3 inch.


is it if its abnormally small but its legs are in proportion?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Spiderstock said:


> When is a T classed as a dwarf anyway?


I'm pretty sure its if they were an extra in Willow... 

:hmm:

Joking aside, I would presume any species thats fully grown under 3" DLS would be referred to as a dwarf species.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> work ya way through this list and you'll have most of what you would ever want in a collection Wilson including your dwarfs hehehe
> 
> Gallery of tarantulas | Tarantula breeding


How did I miss this? :gasp:

My want list just got real long :blush:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Spiderstock said:


> When is a T classed as a dwarf anyway? I've seen many of the so called giants, reach sizes not much bigger than 3 inch.


If its called a giant and its no bigger than 3" its probably got a lot more growing to do.


----------

